# Nice Pair



## spoker (Jun 5, 2015)

Cruise nite in St Paul MN,nice pair of mildschwinns,sorry about the black and white i had someone else take the pics and didnt ckeck em till i got home,the boys is yellow and white with fattios girls os pink and white with fattios 








 make that North St paul


----------



## spoker (Jun 6, 2015)

What?everyone have lazy fingers or is it because its not stock?like/dislike? not enough lifeon the cabe unless someone is arguing!!!


----------



## COB (Jun 9, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## spokes (Jun 9, 2015)

I think they look great. Tell me about the size tires & wheels, any fitment problems?


----------



## spoker (Jun 9, 2015)

they arnt mine,but the tires ar fattios,u can look up the tire size, the rims lok ike boa-gs or maby from a fat bike


----------



## spokes (Jun 9, 2015)

spoker said:


> they arnt mine,but the tires ar fattios,u can look up the tire size, the rims lok ike boa-gs or maby from a fat bike




 Thank for the info.


----------



## runningbarre (Feb 9, 2016)

Usually when I say "nice pair" my wife frowns at me...but...Nice pair!!


----------



## bikecrazy (Feb 9, 2016)

Great looking bikes! I would love to see more restomods!


----------

